# Chiropractor



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Does anyone know a good, qualified, English speaking chiropractor anywhere near Coimbra please?


----------



## DrShelly (Jul 22, 2010)

JohnBoy said:


> Does anyone know a good, qualified, English speaking chiropractor anywhere near Coimbra please?


No. I'm a chiropractor in Porto though. Email me and we can chat.... if there's a group in Coimbra interested in receiving care I could travel there! 

drashelly (@) gmail . com


----------



## Benny Dorm (Mar 24, 2010)

Saw this on Expatfocus in Job vacancies: Fully qualified physiotherapist specialising in Manual Therapy with Masters Degree in Adapted Physical Activity. Contact Sanaran. Located Coimbra


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I'll drop you a line DrShelly.


----------

